# Manayunk Wall, where is it exactly?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Please, specific directions to the Manayunk Wall? I was in Manayunk once. I took the bus from Philadelphia, we went up the hill from the Phil Zoo on Ridge Ave. I had pizza at Alex's, 400 Leverington Ave. I heard D'Antonio's at 4222 Manayunk Ave. had good pizza and better than Alex's. I have a map of the area on CD rom and see where Alex's is.


----------



## mhemberg (Sep 21, 2005)

The TT starts at the corner of Main and Levering. Go 100 yard then turn right on Ring the left on Levering and away you go. Levering turns into Lyceum and then the suffering starts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manayunk,_Philadelphia,_Pennsylvania#Manayunk_Wall_.28Landmark.29


----------

